
ARDUINO WIFI RGB LAMP [IKEA DUDERÖ MODDING] | Open Electronics - OpenElectronics
http://www.open-electronics.org/arduino-wifi-rgb-lamp-ikea-dudero-modding/
======
gus_massa
The article is interesting, but with the ALL-CAPS title it looks like spam.
Next time, try changing the title to something like: "Arduino Wifi Rgb Lamp
[Ikea Duderö Modding]"

